# i have a loose wire or something on my sub



## hams (Jun 3, 2009)

the very first wire its about two inches long and you barely touch it and it turns off and on


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

A more indepth explanation would be nice if you want us to assist you further.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If its a sub speaker wire then you can silicon it in place or RMA it then, usually if you shook it lose then yer screwed on a retrun aways.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Or some people use clear nail polish


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think he is talking about the voice coil wire to the terminal on the sub.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

use a crimp cap then :1angel:


----------

